#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Cushing-Syndrom bei Cortisonstoßtherapie? >

## lucy230279

hi. 
bin mal wieder krankgeschrieben.
da ich seit 2 wochen einige sachen nicht mehr allein bewältigen kann, weil die schmerzen in den händen kaum noch auszuhalten waren. 
also hab ich mich durchgerungen und bin heute zur rheumatologin. die hat mir sofort cortison per infusion verabreicht, 125 mg, aufgelöst in kochsalzlösung.
das gleiche morgen und am montag nochmal. 
ich weiß, dass man bei längerer cortisoneinnahme ja ganz schön aufgeschwemmt werden kann. gilt das auch für die kurzfristige stoßtherapie? 
außerdem wir das mtx jetzt gespritzt. wenn ich das selber machen muss, ist das einfach? trau mich irgendwie nicht.

----------


## Maggie

Hi lucy 
bekam im KKH auch Kortison intravenös, aber wieviel das war, keine Ahnung. Hin an so ner Pumpe, bzw. die Pumpe war unterhalb darin war eine Spritze und gab das Zeugs in meine Vene ab, hing aber bestimmt 2 Tage dran. 
Mußt Du denn das Kortison anschließend nicht in Tablettenform weiter zu Dir nehmen?
Darf man ja nicht abrupt absetze. 
Und das mit dem Aufschwemmen, ich denke das ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich.
Also ich hatte schon ordentlich Wassereinlagerung, was aber schnell wieder verschwand, was ich immer noch habe, ist tierischer Haarausfall. 
Hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas weiter helfen. 
Ach ja was mir mal jemand gesagt hat, ob es wirklich hilft weiss ich nicht, Ananassaft soll helfen dass man nicht ganz so stark aufschwämmt.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

wie es dann weitergeht, keine ahnung. 
haarausfall? gott bewahre, bloß net. naja schaun wir mal. 
und ananassaft werde ich mir auch kaufen.mmhh, lecker :Smiley: 
danke für deine tipps. 
hast du dir schon mal selbst medikamente gespritzt?

----------


## Maggie

Ja aber nur Heparin, vor nem langen Flug. 
MTX hat mir auch mein Doc vorgeschlagen, da ich Morbus Crohn habe und Imurek nicht vertrage. Allerdings sagte man mir in der Uniklinik, dass ich dann MTX wohl auch nicht vertrage. Aber ich dachte das gäbe es in Tablettenform. 
Aber würde ich es spritzen müssen, hätte ich damit keine Probleme, muss ja bestimmt nur ins Muskelgewebe, oder? Ein wenig Speck zusammendrücken und Spritzen schnell reinpiksen *lach* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

ja mtx gibts in tablettenform, nehm zur zeit 15mg.
aber damit es besser wirkt, wären spritzen besser. 
ich glaub aber, dass das in den blutkreislauf muss, denn es soll ja die übermäßigen aktivitäten des immunsystems blockieren.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Selber spritzen ist in aller Regel kein Prob.
Du bekommst das gezeigt und musst am Anfang unter Anleitung selber tun. 
Das einzig wirklich komplizierte ist die Überwindung es zu tun!!! 
Es ist nur bis du es gewöhnt bist dann bist du ganz verrückt danach... (nein natürlich nicht!)

----------


## lucy230279

danke. 
na vielleicht finde ich wirklich gefallen dran (is nur spaß) :Smiley:

----------


## Maggie

MTX wird ins Muskelgewebe gespritzt.
Ist halt ne Überwindung bis die Nadel einmal sitzt. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

hi maggie, 
zu anfang werd ich einmal die woche zur ärztin fahren und spritzen lassen. irgendwann versuch ich es selber und werd dann erzählen, ob es funktioniert :Smiley:

----------


## JanaS

Hy Lucy, 
lange nich gehört  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Also, zu deinen Fragen: ich spritze mir auch 1x die Woche MTX, es ist wirklich nich schwer, aber wollte unabhängig sein...die allererste hatte mir die Schwester gespritzt und hat mir alles dabei erklärt, sie sagte auch man kann eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen...du drückst das "Fett" am Oberschenkel zusammen (vorher natürlich desinfiziert) und piekst dann rein, die Nadel merkst du gar net, die sind so fein...und dann löst du dein zusammen drücken und spritzt ganz langsam das MTX ein, rausziehn, fertig, Pflaster rauf *lach* wirklich ganz einfach...bei der ersten hab ich auch gezittert, aber jetzt ist es schon routine... 
und wegen dem Aufschwemmen, ich bin auch aufgeschwemmt im Gesicht, das hat mich ganz schön belastet...aber du kannst dem einbischen entgegenwirken indem du Brennnesseltee trinkst, wenig Salz isst, viel Gemüse u Obst, wenig Fett und vorallem viiiieeeelll Wasser trinken und Sport machen (soweit du kannst), aber der Sport hat mir z.Bsp. sehr geholfen gegen das Wasser im Körper anzukämpfen...Gesicht kannst du leider wenig machen, aber ich denke das kommt auch erst wenn du es so ca 3-4 Wochen lang nehmen musstest, vorher denk ich nicht... 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen und wünsch dir ganz viel TAPFERKEIT  :Zwinker:  
ganz liebe Grüsse 
Jana

----------


## lucy230279

hi jana, 
schön dich wieder zu sehn. :Smiley:  
so, heute letzte infusion bekommen. das hat "schön" nachgeblutet. 
die schwester hat mir heute das mtx gespritzt, in den bauch.
nächste woche muss ich es selber machen. seufz. 
hab jetzt prednisolon 10 mg bekommen. na warten wir mal ab. werd viel trinken. danke für die tipps.

----------


## Maggie

Hi Lucy, 
na bei 10mg Prednisolon wirst Du wohl noch nicht aufschwämmen! 
Ich nahm zu Anfang 60mg und hab von Wassereinlagerung gar nichts gespürt.
Aber ich hatte Zustände von dem Zeug, war ständig am hetzen, als sei einer hinter mir her.
Hatte die totale Unruhe, fühlte mich innerlich gehetzt und hatte einen unheimlichen Bewegungsdrang.
Hab dann gewechselt auf Decotin, das vertrage ich viel, viel besser.....nur das verschreibt nicht mehr jeder Doc.
Prednisolon ist auch im Gegensatz zu Decotin zuzahlungsfrei. 
Aber da wird wohl jeder anders drauf reagieren?? 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## JanaS

Hy Lucy, 
ich denke auch bei 10mg wird nich viel passieren, wenn überhaupt...da kannst du ganz entspannt sein  :Zwinker: 
und wegen dem mtx, wenn dir die bauchfalte zu unangenehm ist, nimm den oberschenkel...die schwester hat mich auch gefragt, aber ich fands total komisch mir vorzustellen da rein zu spritzen, deshalb hab ich den oberschenkel genommen...ausserdem hab ich schon oft gehört, das die die sich das in den bauch spritzen an dem tag sehr empfindlich am bauch sind und es unangenehm ist...bei mir gibts gar keine probleme... 
also, TSCHAKA  :Grin:  
liebe grüsse jana

----------


## lucy230279

so, erste spritze überstanden.  :Prost mit Wein:  
sagt mal, wo entsorgt man die eigentlich? im hausmüll? oder ich verticke sie für 2,- eur am bahnhof :c_laugh:

----------


## Michael

Wenn du einen Kanülenbehälter hast (wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe), dann die Kanüle da rein und die Spritze einfach so in den Hausmüll. 
Du mußt aber wahrscheinlich etwas tun, was man nie machen soll. Kanüle wieder in ihr "Schutzkäppchen" und ab damit in den Hausmüll.

----------


## JanaS

hallo lucy,   :c_laugh:  am bahnhof verticken, der is gut! 
ich gratuliere dir, das du es auch geschafft hast!!! 
Also, ich schliesse mich michael an...einfach schutzkappe drauf (vielleicht noch in ne separate tüte) und ab in hausmüll. 
ich wollte am anfang auch ganz vorbildlich sein und in der apotheke entsorgen, weil mein doc mir das gesagt hat. die waren völlig erstaunt und sagten mir das man die im hausmüll entsorgen kann, aber eben etwas geschützt, nicht einfach reinwerfen. 
also, liebe grüsse 
jana  :aced_it_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nicht "einfach" in den Hausmüll, klar wie Michael schon schreibt,
Kappe drauf oder aber besorge dir einen Abwurfbehälter, gibts bestimmt in der Apotheke, billiger wäre eine Getränkeflasche.  *So das sich wirklich niemand daran verletzten kann!*
Wir haben deswegen nun extra Venenverweilkanülen bekommen andenen sich KEINER mehr stechen kann! 
gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

okay, vielen dank :Smiley:

----------

